# gustav



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 26, 2006)

This is Gustav,,not sure how old this is as ive just been emailed it.. a nile croc from the congo area, was more than 18 foot long and is
said to have eaten hundreds of people...a true monster of a croc
baz


----------



## redline (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow now thats big.


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2006)

NICE :shock:


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 26, 2006)

There was a Nat Geo documentary on that croc, they were trying to catch it alive and put it in a park. From those pics it looks like the locals took care of it their way.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

There is stuffed croc at culburra (Jervis Bay) on display.
It is 20ft long. Didn't have my camera with me when I was up there though. Will get pics next time I'm there.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 26, 2006)

Still, if you dont have room for one of these big Africans how about a dwarf.
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/cnhc/csp_otet.htm


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 26, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 26, 2006)

peterescue said:


> Still, if you dont have room for one of these big Africans how about a dwarf.
> http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/cnhc/csp_otet.htm



I think youve got enough nastys over there peter without importing dwarf versions !!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/cnhc/csp_cjoh.htm
we got our own lil crocs anyway


----------



## Livewire (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats a monster of croc, do our crocs in Australia get that big?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 26, 2006)

i think its big for a nile croc
The largest crocodile ever recorded was 9 metres (30 ft) on the Norman River in northern Queensland, Australia.
so 18 foot would be a normal size for a salty, but im no expert
baz


----------



## Livewire (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks ssssnakeman.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 26, 2006)

Not meaning to be a downer but why do people still go swimming where they know is Croc's and the croc's do what they know to survive


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 27, 2006)

> There was a Nat Geo documentary on that croc, they were trying to catch it alive and put it in a park. From those pics it looks like the locals took care of it their way.



i saw that, i don't think he was called gustav though.

wasn't there a massive saltwater crocodile that they deptcharged thinking it was a japanese mini sub in darwin harbour?

andrew


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the biggest recorded wild croc we've had here in darwin was sweetheart at 17 feet, she liked to eat dinghy's.. with people in it. She now resides in the darwin museum... stuffed.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 27, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> Not meaning to be a downer but why do people still go swimming where they know is Croc's and the croc's do what they know to survive



In this case I believe the locals used the waterways for fishing, washing, and drinking water, and as such sort of hard to avoid.


----------

